
Guild Says “Thousands” of Writers Have Fired Their Agents Already - wyldfire
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/guild-says-thousands-writers-have-fired-agents-1202279?
======
wyldfire
Somewhat of a follow-on from [1] discussed in [2].

[1] [https://davidsimon.com/but-im-not-a-lawyer-im-an-
agent/](https://davidsimon.com/but-im-not-a-lawyer-im-an-agent/)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19570735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19570735)

